# Chevaliers De Sangreal - Hans Zimmer - Mockup



## rottoy (Oct 8, 2015)

A short little arrangement of that wonderful theme from the Ron Howard films,
as composed by Hans Zimmer.

Decided to take my solo strings libraries for a spin.
Please don't be mad, Hans!


----------



## AlexandreSafi (Oct 8, 2015)

Hello rottoy! Lovely little reinterpretation! I'd carefully rework in real-time the Eq & countermelody a bit on the Horns (press stop, take a step back, and try/sing to find the best, maybe simplest, melodic contour), you could also play, [starting especially at 1:08, for continuity sake an added boom], and play in every 8/4 measure a bit more with the dynamics of all those chords underneath, you'll get that nice "Howard Shore-Lord Of the Rings" feel, but apart from that, great love was put into the playing of the forward instruments, and they sound really great, I'm sure if Hans takes the time to listen, he'll be pleasantly reminded of the great journey making this movie was!
Thanks for sharing!
Best,
-A.-


----------



## rottoy (Oct 8, 2015)

AlexandreSafi said:


> Hello rottoy! Lovely little reinterpretation! I'd carefully rework in real-time the Eq & countermelody a bit on the Horns (press stop, take a step back, and try/sing to find the best, maybe simplest, melodic contour), you could also play, [starting especially at 1:08, for continuity sake an added boom], and play in every 8/4 measure a bit more with the dynamics of all those chords underneath, you'll get that nice "Howard Shore-Lord Of the Rings" feel, but apart from that, great love was put into the playing of the forward instruments, and they sound really great, I'm sure if Hans takes the time to listen, he'll be pleasantly reminded of the great journey making this movie was!
> Thanks for sharing!
> Best,
> -A.-


Thanks for the feedback, Safi! 

I can't really edit this thing in realtime because of little RAM, but I plan to invest in more in the future. Maybe I'll go back and redo a couple of things on this one then!


----------



## OleJoergensen (Oct 8, 2015)

Its lovely, I think you did a good job with this gorgeous composition by HZ.
Which solo violin and cello Library did you use?
Thank you for sharing


----------



## rottoy (Oct 8, 2015)

OleJoergensen said:


> Its lovely, I think you did a good job with this gorgeous composition by HZ.
> Which solo violin and cello Library did you use?
> Thank you for sharing


Solo strings used:
My own "Grandpas Violin" and Cinesamples
"Tina Guo Acoustic Cello Legato".


----------



## dannymc (Oct 8, 2015)

hey rottoy nice work. two comments i'd make though are the violin seems like its playing an octave too high. sounds like it would be in a better range 1 octave lower. kinda feels like its being stretched beyond its limit almost like a vocalist struggling to hit those high notes, if that makes any sense (probably not). and secondly i think you're missing a nice low frequency bed in the form of a Doublebass or sub bassline just to underpin everything. if you listen to the original piece by HZ that's very evident. otherwise really nice work with everything else in the piece


----------



## rottoy (Oct 8, 2015)

dannymc said:


> hey rottoy nice work. two comments i'd make though are the violin seems like its playing an octave too high. sounds like it would be in a better range 1 octave lower. kinda feels like its being stretched beyond its limit almost like a vocalist struggling to hit those high notes, if that makes any sense (probably not). and secondly i think you're missing a nice low frequency bed in the form of a Doublebass or sub bassline just to underpin everything. if you listen to the original piece by HZ that's very evident. otherwise really nice work with everything else in the piece


You are completely right, it's still lacking some 'oomph'. I spent most of my time getting the solo strings right as that's what got me into this particular mockup.
But I'll be sure to keep those things in mind!


----------



## OleJoergensen (Oct 9, 2015)

I think the good part is that ist an other version then the original. Theres good room for the 2 solo strings and the solo horn. The solo violin is at its "shining" octave....


----------



## dan1 (Oct 9, 2015)

Beautiful, best cover I have came across for this piece of art
What library/patch is the boom in the beginning?


----------



## rottoy (Oct 9, 2015)

dan1 said:


> Beautiful, best cover I have came across for this piece of art
> What library/patch is the boom in the beginning?


The 'boom' is from ProjectSAMs Orchestral Essentials II. 
"Big Drums" patch I think it's called.


----------



## rottoy (Oct 10, 2015)

OleJoergensen said:


> I think the good part is that ist an other version then the original. Theres good room for the 2 solo strings and the solo horn. The solo violin is at its "shining" octave....


Precisely my sentiment as well, I felt the lower range of the violin didn't suit this particular rendition.


----------

